# حقيقة جهل Lord12 و الشامبو المزعوم



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*نقابل الجهلاء كثيرا ... لكن الامر تفشي !!!!

الشامبو المزعم عنه غفران الخطايا كما "فهم" الاخ المطرود Lord12 من الموقع التجاري الذي دخله.. هي كالتالي :

1- شركة wash your sins معناها ايه ؟
 "اغسل خطاياك" تمام

2-فيما تتاجر هذه الشركة ؟
1-المنظفات المنزلية
2-الشمع
3-ادوات استحمام
4-سبراي لتعطير الهواء


و من ثم ... هي تقول "امسح خطاياك" يعني "نظف" 
و من ثم جاءت كلمة "نظف خطاياك" للدلالة علي انها شركة ادوات تنظيف في المقام الاول و استخدمت كلمة sins بمعني شرور للجذب ...فقط !!!! و يالكثرة ما نراه من أفعال و اعلانات يكون فيها كلاما غريبا غير حقيقيا علي سبيل الجذب !!!!

http://www.fridgedoor.com/wasawyoussin.html/

و أدي لستة منتجات الشركة .....

فهل نقول مثلما قال الاخ الجااااااااااااااهل Lord12 ان هذه "بدعة نصرانية" لمغفرة الخطايا ؟؟؟

من فضلكم ...
أحذروا الجهلاء*


----------



## CARLA (25 ديسمبر 2006)

معليش مش لازم تلومونا كده اصل بعد حكايه المعكزات اللي بتحصلكو دي ههههههه وخلاص كل حاجه جايزه


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

CARLA قال:


> معليش مش لازم تلومونا كده اصل بعد حكايه المعكزات اللي بتحصلكو دي ههههههه وخلاص كل حاجه جايزه




*هاهاهاهاها :t33: 
احنا عندنا معجزات مكتوووبة في كتب التااااريخ
و معجزات صوت و صورة

لكن انتوا
فين معجزاتكوا
سؤال يستحق التفكير !!! و لا ايه يا خفيف الدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* :new2:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> المعكزات



اية دى يا ام لاب توب ؟؟؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

زى ما قلت يا ريموند 

جهههههل و عقول و قلوب مضلمة الله يحفظنا


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اية دى يا ام لاب توب ؟؟؟



لا لا يا فراشة ... ماتحرجيهاش !!! خليها تقولنا علي كام معجزة عملها النبي و لا حصلت في تاريخ الاسلام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> لا لا يا فراشة ... ماتحرجيهاش !!! خليها تقولنا علي كام معجزة عملها النبي و لا حصلت في تاريخ الاسلام



تقول اية .. دا السؤال فحمها .. زمانها هربت من المنتدى ههههههههههههههه

شرير يا ريموند سؤالك جة على الوجع :t33:


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> لا لا يا فراشة ... ماتحرجيهاش !!! خليها تقولنا علي كام معجزة عملها النبي و لا حصلت في تاريخ الاسلام



لآلآلآ يا ريموند 
اختلاف الرأى لايفسد للود قضيه 

يعنى مش لازم نفترى عليهم ومع ان محمد كان سيكو سيكو بس هو ليه معجزات عظيمه
مش لازم ننساها

انت ناسى انه فتح ودن الحمار يعفور وخلاه اسلم

وناسى انه خلى شيطانه اسلم بشهاده عيوشه مرضعه قريش

والآهم انه كان نايم و...........عريانه مشيها راسه وقال لهم انه راح شاف المسجد الاقصى واسرى وعرج 

نفسى تبطلوا افترا يا نصارى............الحق والمسيح


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*عندك حق يا كوبتك ... انا مش عارف احنا ليه مفتريين كده يا كوبتك ...*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب وأنا قولت حاجه
انا حطيت الرابط والكلام الي موجود في قلب الرابط
ده انا حتى ماعلقتش عليه
لكن واضح ان الموضوع ده مسببلكم ازعاج عشان كنا طردتوني بدون اي سبب
وبعدين خلاص للدرجه دي الدين بقى بيستخدم لبيع شامبوو؟؟؟؟
فين رد فعل الكنايس ؟؟
تخيل كدا لو في مصر مثلا عملوا شامبو وقالوا اغسل ذنوبك بالشامبو
هل تتوقع مثلا ان الأزهر هايسكت؟؟؟


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

وفين رد فعل المشرفين من كلام كوبتك هيرو
اكيد ولا حاجه
بالعكس دلوقتي المشرفين هايجو يباركوا كلام كوبتك هيرو
لأن خاصية ايقاف الأعضاء مش معموله غير للمسلمين بس
لكن المسيحي يغلط زي ماهو عايز ولله مايتعملوا حاجه
وبعد كدا تطلعوا علينا تقولوا اضطهاد الأقباط في مصر
ياريت كان في اضطهاد ليكم عالاقل ماكنتوش هاتعرفوا تعملوا سايت زي ده وتقعدوا تسبوا وتلعنوا في المسلمين والاسلام والرسول
ياريت كان في اضطهاد
لكن الله يمهل ولا يهمل
اعملوا مابدالكم
حسابكم عند ربنا في الاخر


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> طيب وأنا قولت حاجه
> انا حطيت الرابط والكلام الي موجود في قلب الرابط
> ده انا حتى ماعلقتش عليه
> لكن واضح ان الموضوع ده مسببلكم ازعاج عشان كنا طردتوني بدون اي سبب
> ...




*فيها حاجة بره انتوا ماتفهموهاش
اسمها حرية تعبير
السيد المسيح مثلا
اتعمل عليه افلام "كوميدية"
لو اتعملت علي محمدك كنت حتروح تفجر نفسك زي الاهبل في الناس اللي عملت الفيلم
لكن 
حرية التعبير دي لا تضرنا في شيء و لن تضر السيد المسيح في شيء و لن تنقص قدره بتاتا .. 
اما عن موضوع الموافقة
فاحنا مش موافقين ... طبعا ... و لا انه يكون فيه شامبو يروجولو بالاسم ده و لا افلام كوميدية علي الرموز الدينية...

لللللكككككككككككنننن

انت لما اتكلمت ... اتكلمت زي ما انت هادي دلوقتي كده ؟
و لا قعدت تقول شوفو النصاري و بدع النصاري و خلاص اخدت الموضوع علي ان الكنيسة هي اللي بتبيع الشامبو ده .. صح ؟*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *هاهاهاهاها :t33:
> احنا عندنا معجزات مكتوووبة في كتب التااااريخ
> و معجزات صوت و صورة
> 
> ...



اه زي معجزة نقل جبل المقطم كدا صح؟؟  :dance:


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *فيها حاجة بره انتوا ماتفهموهاش
> اسمها حرية تعبير
> السيد المسيح مثلا
> اتعمل عليه افلام "كوميدية"
> ...



وهو ده غلط فيكم؟؟
فين الغلط يعني
هي دي مش بدعه مثلا؟؟
وبعدين ادام انت بتسمحوا بحرية التعبير والاستهانه بالدين ليه تم طردي؟؟
هو انا الي عملت الشامبو مثلا؟


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*ثم الشركة اسمها wash your sins
يعني أغسل شرورك ...
و شرورك يعني "قذارتك"
لان زي ما عرفنا هي شركة "أدوااااااااات تنظييييييييييييف"*


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> وهو ده غلط فيكم؟؟
> فين الغلط يعني
> هي دي مش بدعه مثلا؟؟
> وبعدين ادام انت بتسمحوا بحرية التعبير والاستهانه بالدين ليه تم طردي؟؟
> هو انا الي عملت الشامبو مثلا؟



*تم طردك لانك اعتبرت الشامبو ده هو بدعة من النصاري يوزع بغرض "مغفرة الخطايا"

هاه ؟ فيه فرق و لا لأ ؟
يعني انت كنت بتقول ان الاباء في الكنيسة هما اللي بيبيعوه أو عاملينه بأه
*


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*من الاخر...
انت لو ماكنتش علقت تعليقاتك "السخيفة المضللة" اللي قلتها عالموضوع و سبت اللينك لوحده ماكنتش حتطرد
لكنك اتمادييييت أوي في تعليقك*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

amuse both devoted and lapsed  لا ياراجل طيب وده؟؟


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *تم طردك لانك اعتبرت الشامبو ده هو بدعة من النصاري يوزع بغرض "مغفرة الخطايا"
> 
> هاه ؟ فيه فرق و لا لأ ؟
> يعني انت كنت بتقول ان الاباء في الكنيسة هما اللي بيبيعوه أو عاملينه بأه
> *



لا انا ماقولتش ان الاباء والكهنه هما الي عاملين الشامبو
انا حطيت الرابط ومكتوب اسم الشركه


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

خلاص ولا يهمني اصلا انطرد ولا مانطردش
سلااااااااام


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*حطيت الرابط و اسم الشركة و قعدت "تشرشح" عالنصاري و اللي بيعملوه النصاري !!!*


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*علي فكرة

الموقع بيضم "ماركات" مختلفة لادوات التنظيف ... و ادوات التزيين و معطرات الجو
افتح "Brands" علشان تشوف الماركات المختلفة .... علشان بس تصدق ان Wash Your Sins دي شركة تنظيف ....*


----------



## مسلمة جدا (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *فيها حاجة بره انتوا ماتفهموهاش
> اسمها حرية تعبير
> السيد المسيح مثلا
> اتعمل عليه افلام "كوميدية"
> ...




سبحان الله تعمل فيلم كوميدي على ربك وإلاهك وتروح بعدين تصليلو في الكنيسة..
بالذمة ده كلام يصدقوا أهبل؟؟؟

دحنا ربنا موصينا نخضع ونطيع والدنا ووالدتنا ولا نعليش صوتنا عليهم لانهم أصحاب فضل علينا ..فما بالك برب العزة والجلالة...خلقك وبتنكت عليه وعايزو يدخلك الجنة؟؟؟


قال حرية رأي قال هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله قبل ماأدخل الموقع ده كنت بحترمكم جدا شوهتو الفكرة اللي في دماغي عنكم...وقال إيه نحن هبل وعبطا...
ربنا يشفيكم يمهل ولا يهمل

ربنا يهديكم


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> سبحان الله تعمل فيلم كوميدي على ربك وإلاهك وتروح بعدين تصليلو في الكنيسة..
> بالذمة ده كلام يصدقوا أهبل؟؟؟
> 
> دحنا ربنا موصينا نخضع ونطيع والدنا ووالدتنا ولا نعليش صوتنا عليهم لانهم أصحاب فضل علينا ..فما بالك برب العزة والجلالة...خلقك وبتنكت عليه وعايزو يدخلك الجنة؟؟؟
> ...



ربنا يشفيكم م اللي انتوا فيه


----------



## CARLA (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> اية دى يا ام لاب توب ؟؟؟


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه انتي لحد دلوئتي مقموصه ومقهوره ومش قادره تنسي ان عندي لاب توب وانتي ماعندكيش:beee: 
عادي حاولي تنسي اصل النسيان نعمه:dntknw:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

CARLA قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه انتي لحد دلوئتي مقموصه ومقهوره ومش قادره تنسي ان عندي لاب توب وانتي ماعندكيش:beee:
> عادي حاولي تنسي اصل النسيان نعمه:dntknw:



ههههههههههههههههههه

القهر دة تعرفوة انتوا أولاد محمد و القرآن 

انا بنت يسوع 

و برضة ارجع و اقلك لو عايزة اجيبة فى ساعتين اجيبة 

محسسانى انك جبتية مسروق و فرحانة بية :yahoo:


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

CARLA قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه انتي لحد دلوئتي مقموصه ومقهوره ومش قادره تنسي ان عندي لاب توب وانتي ماعندكيش:beee:
> عادي حاولي تنسي اصل النسيان نعمه:dntknw:




هاهاهاهاها...:t33: 

*خلي اللاب توب ينفعك !!!!!!!*
:t33: 

أصل انتي لو كان عندك حاجة مفيدة كنتي قلتيها !!! :t33: :t33:


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> القهر دة تعرفوة انتوا أولاد محمد و القرآن
> 
> ...



اولا لا احنا اولاد محمد ولا انتي بنت يسوع
وياريت ماتجبيش اسم سيدنا محمد في الموضوع اظن عيب كدا


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> اولا لا احنا اولاد محمد ولا انتي بنت يسوع
> وياريت ماتجبيش اسم سيدنا محمد في الموضوع اظن عيب كدا




*احنا أولاد المسيح .... 

انت مش ابن محمد دي مشكلتك انت ... بس احنا اولاد المسيح .. و ياريت ما تلمحش لسيرة "زواج" او حاجة كده ... علشان المعني واضح !!!*
*و احنا حفظنا خلاص طريقة تفكيركم التي لاااااااااا تخرج مطلقا عن اطار "الجسد" و "الماديات"*


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ثم الاية بتقول النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ

ازواجه امهاتكم.....يعني هو ايه ؟ مش ابوكم ؟


----------



## elsayed100 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*****************

*لما تتعلم تكلم الاعضاء و العضوات با احترام *

*ابقي ارجع وشارك معاك *

*طرد لمدة يومين*


*coptic man*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا جماعة خلاص

كفاية كدة بجد

و انا بتكلم بجد

الأخ ريموند صاحب الموضوع لو شاف المهاترات دى هيزعل

و احنا فعلآ زودناها بجد

خلاص

انا انبسط معاكم جدآ جدآ بهزاركم الحلو دة

و لو حد فيكم زعل منى انا بعتزرلة من قلبى

و كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا كارلا الشقية و يا سيد المصرى ابن بلدى

عيد سعيد عليكم 

و عيد سعيد على كل المصريين *​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> يا جماعة خلاص
> 
> كفاية كدة بجد
> 
> ...


حركه حلوه على العموووووووووم انا مش هخبى انا كمان انبسط وضحكت بجد.
كل سنه وانتم طيبين وعقبال العيد الجاى


----------



## CARLA (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه الطيبه دي يا فرفوشه هانم
تلائي ريموند اداكي حتة علقه عشان الدوشه اللي عملتيها في موضوعه هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

CARLA قال:


> ايه الطيبه دي يا فرفوشه هانم
> تلائي ريموند اداكي حتة علقه عشان الدوشه اللي عملتيها في موضوعه هههههههههههههههههه



*لا بامانة دا لسة ماشفش 

لو شاف فعلآ ممكن يدينى علقة :smil13: *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا هبعتلة رسالة خاصة اعتذرلة فيها

يا ريت كلنا نعمل كدة​*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (29 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشه قدمت اعتذار وانا وانتى لسه برضه ؟؟
مش عارف اقولك ايه ؟؟


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> افا انتا اللي سافل
> انتا ماتعرفش تتكلم من غير قله ادب
> 
> فراشه
> ميرسي ليكي


ربنا يسامحك كل سنه وانتى طيبه برده 
اسف جدا..........


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> فراشه
> ميرسي ليكي



*العفووووووو*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> ربنا يسامحك كل سنه وانتى طيبه برده
> اسف جدا..........



*برافو يا مينا*


----------



## elsayed100 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اوك
احنا بردو ناس تفهم في الاصول 
وادام حد بيكلمنا بأدب نحترمه


----------



## elsayed100 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

خلاص ياكارلا هدي اعصابك
الشتيمه بتلف تلف وترجع لصاحبها


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

elsayed100 قال:


> اوك
> احنا بردو ناس تفهم في الاصول
> وادام حد بيكلمنا بأدب نحترمه



*شكرآ يا عم

طيب رد و قول وانتى طيبة *


----------



## CARLA (29 ديسمبر 2006)

صح 
معاك حق اخويا سيد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

elsayed100 قال:


> خلاص ياكارلا هدي اعصابك
> الشتيمه بتلف تلف وترجع لصاحبها



*لا يا كارلا خلاص

هو قالك كل سنة و انتى طيبة *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*خلاص يا جماعة الله يخليكم

علشان خاطر ربنا​*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> خلاص ياكارلا هدي اعصابك
> الشتيمه بتلف تلف وترجع لصاحبها


كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## elsayed100 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

وانتي طيبه يافراشه بس بلاش غلط في الرسول
ولا في اختي


----------



## elsayed100 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

وانت طيب ياعم افامينا


----------



## CARLA (29 ديسمبر 2006)

كل سنه وانتي طيبه يافراشه
بس ياريت ماتزعليش اخويا عشان  هوا غالي عندي واللي يزعلو يزعلني 
وطبعا فوق كدا بلاش كلام عن الرسول 

سيد 
كل سنه وانتا طيب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> كل سنه وانتي طيبه يافراشه



*و انتى طيبة يا شقية :t33: *


----------



## elsayed100 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

وانتي طيبه ياكارلا


----------



## elsayed100 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

يلا انا ماشي
مع السلامه جميعا
خدي بالك من نفسك ياكارلا
سلاااااام


----------

